# Previews not showing and "Loading..."  doesn't end



## LeValleyPhoto (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,
Last night while importing some photos, the connection to my external hard drive was interrupted. As a result, Lightroom now does not show my previews in the Library mode, the "Loading..." message does not go away and the Histogram does not display. If I go to the Develop mode it all works. Also, if I right click on the blank preview and ask to edit in CS5, the image shows up and is editable.  This happened to me one other time and the answer was to rename some file and let Lightroom rebuild the file. I just can't remember what file to rename! Anyone have any help on this error?

Many thank,

Ron Levalley
LeValley Photography


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 21, 2010)

Ron,

Right next to your catalog file (the file named "[catalogname].lrcat", as in LRCAT), you find a folder called "[catalogname] Previews.lrdata" (as in LRDATA). Rename the "[catalogname] Previews.lrdata" folder and LR will rebuild it at next start.

After rebuild has solved your problem, you can delete the renamed folder.

Beat


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 21, 2010)

Just to clarify, Beat means for you to rename the  "[catalogname] Previews.lrdata" folder  to any other name of your choosing. I usually do something like  "[catalogname] Previews.lrdata.bak "  . The important point is that the name is changed, not what you change it to.


----------



## LeValleyPhoto (Dec 21, 2010)

*Previews not showing and "Loading..*

Many thanks! I'm back up and running.

Ron


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 21, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked out for you, Ron 

Beat


----------

